# best fishing trip ever



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

johnnie555 said:


> That's hilarious lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


whats even more hilarious is that Im actually going to PM him some  and thats counting the steelhead and stuff I caught this past winter and spring


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmmmn they dont take yarn aye.... (snelled) it's amazing how many people do not know how to fish it! I guess thats good..... cuz those crazy steelhead jump right on... IN the mouth.... not ON......


----------

